# THRASHER - 80's ramp plans -- (jpg intensive)



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

still a good read....


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

I love how those magazine dudes write... 

Anyway! Helpful guide! Do you mind me asking where you got the mag from?

Cheers =)


----------



## ATXSlugger (Jul 19, 2008)

Skate or Die!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

-.---.- said:


> I love how those magazine dudes write...
> 
> Anyway! Helpful guide! Do you mind me asking where you got the mag from?
> 
> Cheers =)


I got it in the mail from Thrasher magazine some time around '87. ( I was about 12 then).


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

ATXSlugger said:


> Skate or Die!


Loving it =)

:thumbsup:


----------



## liqwid (Jan 2, 2007)

radical


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

That's awesome, I know I've still got mine somewhere in a box in storage. :thumbsup:


----------



## plainfaced (Jan 1, 2009)

ATXSlugger said:


> Skate or Die!


Shouldnt that be Sk8 or Die!


----------



## germ-X (Jan 27, 2009)

for those who havent ever tried building half pipes, they are well worth the labor. i had a 4'x8x24 and it took a while but was well worth every bit of skating afterwards.


----------



## fixtup (Jan 10, 2008)

*yeah!*

thanks for posting this. such a look back!

i got those at about the same time, but didn't have money, so my dad and i used the logic of "well, we can afford a 4-foot tall ramp, so we'll just squish down the tranny. i had a 4-foot vert ramp with 8 feet of flat bottom. needless to say, i learned how to skate tight tranny pretty quickly : ) oh, those were the days


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## batorok (May 7, 2007)

NM figured it out

anyone else seeing the photobucket.com/p500 image instead of the scans?
If anyone has these, can you post them directly to MTBR so they aren't held hostage to photobucket?
thanks


----------



## batorok (May 7, 2007)




----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

batorok said:


> NM figured it out
> 
> anyone else seeing the photobucket.com/p500 image instead of the scans?
> If anyone has these, can you post them directly to MTBR so they aren't held hostage to photobucket?
> thanks


Yes. I originally scanned it. Photobucket sucks.


----------



## BicycleSafari (Feb 8, 2018)

plainfaced said:


> Shouldnt that be Sk8 or Die!


Only if you're in the year 2002.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Holee Sch!T!
Just found this and it took me back 30+ years.
Remember reading that and thinking "Do ramps like that even exist?"
Timing/memory is hazy, but I found the "Christmas Tree Ramp" a few blocks from my house in Walnut Creek Ca way back when. It was a big deal for a bit in the 80's CA Bay Area skate scene.
Gamechanger/Lifechanger- the 80's skate grom equivalent of discovering the HOLY GRAIL. First look at the real deal as far as vert. Dropping in for the first time was a defining moment for a young teen on a Powell-Peralta General Issue...
Glory Days/Memory lane- so many adventures between Christmas Tree/Pool near BART station + Treat Blvd/Embarcadero.


----------



## Slyvest (Apr 15, 2018)

Awesome find!


----------

